# Used Boat Parts



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

May be a dumb question but is there a local place to buy used boat parts.  I've been working on and am just about finished (if it's possible to be finished with a 1988 engine) with my "new to me" project boat. It's a 1970 17' Mako with a 1988 Evinrude 70 hp. I've run the boat pretty hard for the last two weeks and all was well until last Sunday when the engine would not start. It's not getting fuel and I pretty sure it's the VRO pump. Fuel is leaking just aft of the VRO. The price on a new VRO pump is $400. While I would prefer all new parts the total price is getting a bit high. What say you? Is there a place to buy used parts in the area? Or is this a part that would be foolish to purchase used? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

A couple of years ago I went to a boat salvage store somewhere off Main Street but I don't know if it is still in operation. Maybe someone on the forum can provide the name if it is still in business. When I go to St. Augustine I visit Sailor Exchange. They have a website and you can order from them.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure of the name suncoast or something its on the corner of copter rd and Nine mile road. They have always been nice and helpful to me.
:thumbsup:


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

Scurvy Dog off Navy on Myrik went out of business over a year ago.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*VRO tank*

David,
I removed the VRO tank from my Johnson 50. Come and get it for a six pak of Sam Adams.
Mix my own.
V = Very
R = Rapid
O = Overhaul.

Tom 572 1225


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Tom, What an incredible offer. Excuse my ignorance will it work for my Evinrude 70?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I met tom sunday, he is a very nice and laid back guy..Will help you out in a heartbeat if he could... But, I also would unhook the VRO and start mixing your own..Its about 2.8 ounces of oil per gallon of gas


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

What am I missing here? I mix (50 to 1) oil with my gas. What does the VRO do?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Tom, By the way did my friend get in touch with you about the boat lift?


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

The vro pump is supposed to mix the oil out of a seperate tank with the gas so that you don't have to premix in the main fuel tank. The way around it is to get an electric fuel pump and just run it right into the carbs and premix your gas in the tank when you fill it up. I'm not 100% sure where but I believe there is some vacuum lines you need to plug when you pull the vro


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

The boat does not have a separate oil tank/reservoir. I pre mix the oil and gas in the main tank. So does this mean I can bypass the VRO with no other concerns?


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are mixing the oil and gas, the VRO is already bypassed(or you are double oiling the motor). Are you looking for a fuel pump? The VRO fuel pump is designed to pump both oil and gas at the same time. To bypass the VRO portion, the oil line is plugged and the appropriate sensors are removed(of course the oil is added to the fuel tank and the oil resevoir is removed). It sounds like Tom has an extra oil resevoir, not a fuel pump. You can use an aftermarket fuel pump if yours is out. Ebay is another place to find used parts.


----------



## N2FISHN (Aug 4, 2008)

may have fouled your spark plugs with the extra oil


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Comfortably Numb said:


> If you are mixing the oil and gas, the VRO is already bypassed(or you are double oiling the motor). Are you looking for a fuel pump? The VRO fuel pump is designed to pump both oil and gas at the same time. To bypass the VRO portion, the oil line is plugged and the appropriate sensors are removed(of course the oil is added to the fuel tank and the oil resevoir is removed). It sounds like Tom has an extra oil resevoir, not a fuel pump. You can use an aftermarket fuel pump if yours is out. Ebay is another place to find used parts.



I think you are correct. There is no oil reservoir, so I believe the VRO is already bypassed, and therefore I still need the VRO fuel pump.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

N2FISHN said:


> may have fouled your spark plugs with the extra oil


Sea-r-cy
Much better than burning up an engine with a faulty vro pump.:whistling:


----------



## prkchp (May 10, 2010)

Boat Stuff is open on Commerce St. in Pensacola


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

prkchp said:


> Boat Stuff is open on Commerce St. in Pensacola


*What does that mean?*


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> David,
> I removed the VRO tank from my Johnson 50. Come and get it for a six pak of Sam Adams.
> Mix my own.
> V = Very
> ...


I thought it was:
V = Very
R = Rarely
O = Oils


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

I've got a 2001 Johnson and haven't had any problems with the VRO. It's like anything else mechanical though, every once in a while, you have to do some preventative maintenance on it. It has some rubber diaphragms in it that can wear over time. My brother has the same motor and he followed that advice of disconnecting the VRO, he's now hooking it back up.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Ran oil "reserve tank" type in same boat for over 20 years with no problem but once in a while it is a good idea to clean the oil :whistling:tank out.


----------

